# Sandy Munro on the ID.4



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source:





He shows what is wrong with the ID.4 and takes exception to critics of his engineering approach. With over 50 years of hands-on experience, Sandy does not (nor should) suffer fools gladly.

Bob Wilson


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I've enjoyed watching the various critiques of the newest EVs, some good some of the 'why did they do that' variety. Recommended for folks who like to see what's under the 'hood'


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Note: “IP” stands for “Instrument Panel” in this case.

Also, I’m so happy folks are talking frunks.


----------

